# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   Hi.....just made reservations to stay here for the night with hubby. Has anyone been here recently?  And/or know of any good restos nearby?  Thanks!

## LindaP

Hi.....just made reservations to stay here for the night with hubby. Has anyone been here recently?  And/or know of any good restos nearby?  Thanks!

----------


## GramChop

i stayed there several years ago with my daughter and found it to be a lovely hotel....small rooms and even smaller bathrooms, but it was nice for the two of us!  there was a cat that owned the lobby when i was there...a beautiful cat.  i'm not sure the history on the feline, but i thought it was cool, being a cat lover and all!

being i was accompanied by my young (10 year old) daughter, i didn't check out the bar, but from what i understand, there is one!

----------


## LindaP

Thanks! I think I read that the cat is still there, how funny!
    Go Saints!!!!

----------


## GramChop

makes you wonder if it's the same cat?  i'm sure you'll take his/her photo and post it for us...right?

and, yes indeed "go saints!"

----------


## phil62

A great lobby and bar and meeting space. They have had a front desk cat since at least my college days in the early 60's-Of course, I am sure they get a new one when necessary.

Redone but still small rooms. Great midtown location for theater and walking around. and dining-check with Concierge on what's local and good nearby.

The Rose Room is not so special for dining any longer, but would serve in a pinch. The Oak Room has a lounge and some good shows, but can be pricey. Amy

----------


## abc

If you want to try an upscale Italian restaurant consider *Alto*
11 East 53rd Street?
*Koi* for upscale sushi 40W 40th St.
*Re Sette* was visited last year.  A sleeper Italian restaurant with excellent food and large portions.  We all left very full. 
7W.45th St. which would be close to the Algonguin.

----------


## cec1

For very good "comfort food," try the nearby "Cafe Un Deux Trois" at 123 West 44th Street.  Lively atmosphere and really good people.

A funny story about the Algonquin . . . you might know that it's famous, among other things, for it's "Round Table" of celebrated writers who would gather there for daily lunch in the 20s.  Among the members of this group was the very witty & caustic Dorothy Parker who died in the 60s after a life of considerable alcohol debauchery.  Her last rites were handled by her attorney who had her ashes in a drawer at his office for many years 'til they were passed to the Algonquin Hotel, where they were kept at the bar until its long time owners sold the Hotel to some Japanese buyers in the late 70s - early 80s, at which time the ashes were taken by one of Johnny Carson's former wives to her Malibu home.  (Who knows why!)  The ashes now are missing in action, the expensive vase in which they were stored having been stolen in a burglary of Ms. Carson's home!

----------


## amyb

I just love the tidbits I can pick up from this forum!

Dennis-I did that resto last month when I  saw BYE BYE BIRDIE.  The meal was the better part of the night-the show just so so.

----------


## cec1

Amy & Phil . . . quite by chance, I was at the opening of Un Deux Trois in the early 70s, before I moved to NY.  And then, in my "NY period" (1986 - 2004), I worked nearby and became a valued fixture at the place.  For better or worse, the bartenders would see me through the window, approaching  the restaurant, and have my "usual" drink on the bar when I walked in the door!  The two owners, Algerian French guys, always joked with me that I was their only "partner" in the restaurant, and my share of partnership distributions came in the form of "in kind" remuneration.  Though some time away (I trust), it could be the scene of my wake!  It would be great fun to meet you there some evening!

----------


## amyb

Indeed it would, Dennis.Something to look forward to-but not the wake part. Amy

----------


## LindaP

Interesting history guys.....we are going friday, and are all signed in for the Wimco cocktail party.....so we'll post a report next weekend!!!!!

----------

